# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Përshëndetje shqiptarëve në Belgjikë

## mitjuk

PERSHENDETJE

Ju pershendes  te gjithe ata bashkeatdhetare qe studiojne, punojne  e jetojne ne  BELGJIKE.

Gjithashtu i uroj nga zemra qe te rregullohen sa ma pare me documenta ata qe i presin , dhe ata qe i kane  ti gezojne.

----------Ju prifte e mara shqiptareve  ne BELGJIKE----------


°°°°°°°°°    RESPEKTE    °°°°°°°°°°

----------


## Angjelini

Pershendetje dhe nga une qe  sjam ne belgjik po jam ne athine , kaloshi sa me mire  te gjithe  kudo qe jeni 

MITJUK    a do me therrasish ne dasem  gjeje mar i nuse se ngele beqar

----------


## dibrani2006

Pershendetje dhe faleminderit per Pershendetjen.

----------


## En3a

*Ja Se Po I Pershndes Edhe Une*

----------


## Gerrard

*Edhe nje pershendetje ju vjen edhe nga ana ime. Qofshi mire edhe ishalla nuk ju mungon shoqeria shqipetare. Bofshi qejf ne vazhdim se shqipetaret kan ler vetem per qejf . Paj Paj*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Pershendetje per te gjithe patriotet qe ndodhen ne Belgjik &  ku do qe ndodhen.*

----------


## mitjuk

Ju pershendes te gjithe ata bashkeatdhetare kudo neper bote dhe vecanarisht ne  BELGJIKE

----------


## bispensiero

hajt të fala të gjithëve

----------


## mitjuk

Ju pershendes te gjithe dhe ju uroj qe ta kaoni sa ma mire ne  BELGJIKE

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Pershendetje dhe faleminderit per Pershendetjen.


*  : ...shife shife ket femiun e mir te forumit...o zot se sa i bukur eshte...pra gjithashtu dhe une ju pershendes dhe ju deshiroj çdo te mir.*

----------


## mitjuk

Pershendetje  BELGJIKA

----------


## mitjuk

> : ...shife shife ket femiun e mir te forumit...o zot se sa i bukur eshte...pra gjithashtu dhe une ju pershendes dhe ju deshiroj çdo te mir.
> 
> xixe xixellonja


SHIH__SHIH  DREQI :pa dhembe:

----------


## ino89

edhe nje super pershendetje madhe vjen nga une per shqiptaret qe jane ane e mbane botes dhe vellait tim njehere e pershendes

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> SHIH__SHIH  DREQI


* ...e ty bukurosh ta falet Zoti ket mekat, po si me thua ashtu...te doket pun e keqe qe i kam shum per qef femijet, sidomos aq te bukur qe na ka qitur dibrani,  me beso ja kisha hanger dhenb faqet po ta kisha afer... 
...edhe nji her pershendetje Belgjikes, dhe te gjith Shqiptarve qe jetojn atje, sidomos ty mitjuk dhe dibranit2006, qe ju njof pak me shum si shok te ketij forumi...suksese dhe çdo te mir.*

----------


## hope31

i pershendes edhe une te gjithe qe jetojne ne Belgjike dhe uroj qe te gjithe te pajisen me dokumenta.
po flitet shume por akoma nuk ka gje konkrete

----------


## mitjuk

xixe xixellonja Te pershendes edhe une ty  

Pershendes shqiptaret qe jetojne ne belgjike dhe ju uroj nga zemra te paisen sa me shpejt me dokumenta

----------


## MijnWonder

nje pershendetje prej meje edhe pse une sjam ne belgjik megjitheate deshiroj te pershendes gjiteh emigratnte shqipatr ne bel

----------


## mitjuk

_-^VLoNjate^-_ 

Dj-GabrieL 

Angjelini 

xixe xixellonja 

dibrani2006 

Trendafili-Blu 

bispensiero 
  pershendetje  gjithve ju qe erdhet  te na pershendesni  neve qe jetojme ne belgjke  rrespekte

----------


## mitjuk

Pershendetje shqiptareve qe jetojne ne BELGJIKE

----------


## xixe xixellonja

*Pershendetje shqiptarve ne Belgjik, sidomos shokut tim me te mirit te forumit  mitnjukut...* *...MITNJUK KUJDES SE PO TE HAJN PER SE GJALLI ATO GOCAT E BELGJIKES, SE ATYRE JU PELQEJN SHUUUUM ROMANTIKAT SIKURSE TI... ...TE LUTEM MOS I TRULLAV SHUM  ...perqafime te ngrohta dhe te deshiroj shuuuum te mira Zoti te ruajt dhe te ndihmoft ne çdo aspekt.*

----------

